# James Rhodes



## manueelster

Your opinion on James Rhodes as a pianist? I have listened a few things I like, but I want a more "expert opinion".


----------



## JamesBond

he's great


----------



## MagneticGhost

I don't recall seeing this guy mentioned much. He's got a series on Sky Arts when he discusses his life, a great work and then performs. Interesting stuff and the guy can certainly play.


----------



## Alydon

I've seen quite a lot of James Rhodes and I think he is good news for classical music. His approach is unorthodox and he has compressed much of his personal life into the package as well - I think this is his selling point & if it gets people interested then all credit to him. As to his playing, I have listened to quite a bit and his style is very individual, but his repertoire is too broad to categorize him in the top flight of pianists, but as he stands, good luck to him.


----------

